# Birthdays!



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 26, 2017)

So, I was wondering if anybody knows if this will be a thing or not, I was checking the birthdays of the villagers we have in game and it looks like Flip's B-Day was on release day, and since he doesn't get unlocked early in, I'm guessing nobody had him when it was his birthday. 

But I was wondering if anybody knows if there will be like, special birthday dialog or requests for them on their B-Days, I believe the next villager to have a birthday will be Carrie on the 5th of December, so I'm looking forward to finding out if there is or not.

It would also be cool if they do something for OUR birthdays as well, but I doubt that as most apps don't, and quite frankly I am unsure if we had to give our birthday when making a character on here...

Something interesting to think about!

Do you guys think they'll do something for it?


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So, I was wondering if anybody knows if this will be a thing or not, I was checking the birthdays of the villagers we have in game and it looks like Flip's B-Day was on release day, and since he doesn't get unlocked early in, I'm guessing nobody had him when it was his birthday.
> 
> But I was wondering if anybody knows if there will be like, special birthday dialog or requests for them on their B-Days, I believe the next villager to have a birthday will be Carrie on the 5th of December, so I'm looking forward to finding out if there is or not.
> 
> ...



Yeah, they didn't ask for a date of birth when signing up as far as I recall.
So, while I don't think it's likely our birthdays will get recognized, it'd be cute if the villagers' did.


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 26, 2017)

Flip?! I never got him!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 27, 2017)

aleshapie said:


> Flip?! I never got him!



Yeah he's around, I recently unlocked him (maybe 3-4 levels ago) and I'm level 30. But since his birthday was on the day of the release I doubt anybody had him on his birthday... maybe some early starters did, but I sure didn't.


----------



## Dede (Nov 27, 2017)

Hmm I didn't notice anything on the 21st for Flip's birthday. But it was super laggy so it's possible I just missed it if there was some sort of special event.


----------

